# Seagate 1TB Internal Drive @3290/-, Should I be worried?



## ACidBaseD (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm getting Seagate 1TB @3290/- @Amazon.in

THE ABOVE drive isn't "Seagate Barracuda", it's only Seagate. Does that make a difference? The 'cuda drive is on sale for ₹3649/-

1. Should I be worried about anything? 
2. Should I prefer WD over Seagate?
3. What are the failure rates of this drive?
4. How is the Seagate RMA/Service/Warrnty? (Only 1 Service center in Mumbai AFAIK)


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 17, 2015)

holy shiat that price is pre flood price, looks like HDD finally dropped to pre flood levels ..
Anyways, Seagate does have higher failure rates but there's no guarentee... IT is recommended you buy WD but there's always a chance it might fail and a seagate might not
As long as its fulfilled by Amazon, its genuine and original..
Seagate RMA, i have no experience, might wanna wait or other people


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 18, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> holy shiat that price is pre flood price, looks like HDD finally dropped to pre flood levels ..
> Anyways, Seagate does have higher failure rates but there's no guarentee... IT is recommended you buy WD but there's always a chance it might fail and a seagate might not
> As long as its fulfilled by Amazon, its genuine and original..
> Seagate RMA, i have no experience, might wanna wait or other people


In 2011 , I bought 1tb 7200 64mb cache WD for 2.4k !


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 18, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> In 2011 , I bought 1tb 7200 64mb cache WD for 2.4k !


you lucky dawg, you 
I had to spend 5k for a 1 tb drive, more than twice


----------



## swatkats (Mar 18, 2015)

Anyways its for 3350 now on Amazon. Even the local computer shops are quoting 3350 for 1Tb Seagate and 3450 for WD Green.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 18, 2015)

swatkats said:


> Anyways its for 3350 now on Amazon. Even the local computer shops are quoting 3350 for 1Tb Seagate and 3450 for WD Green.



Thanks! Could you maybe ask the Price of WD Blue @local shop? If it's more than 4k, I'll just go ahead and order Seagate from Amazon.


EDIT: Bought WD Purple for ₹4100/- from Amazon.in


----------



## jollym124 (Mar 26, 2015)

I would say go for WD brand. As they are less prone to failures than seagate. I have used both.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 26, 2015)

The title is weird "Should I be worried".
But never then less it is a good purchase.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 26, 2015)

read before posting,op already bought the hdd,closing the thread.


----------

